# Bodyguard 380



## Sven (Aug 11, 2012)

I have a S&W Bodyguard 380, at first I loved the gun, now I am having some problems, after putting a 200 rounds through it it started jamming and "stove pipping", and now I can not lock the slide back (It will not pull back far enough to engage the lock), I dissasmebled it and cleaned it and it worked fine....for about 60 rounds, went out yesterday and after 60 rounds it started doing it again (i have been using federal target ammo) and now I am thus far unable to get the pit out to dissasmeble and clean the weapon as I have to hold the slide while trying to pull the pin (might be a 2 man operation)......has anyone else had similar troubles? any ideas or advise?


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

I have not had any problems with my buddyguard.........I never use Federal ammo either.......what's a pit?


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

I am assuming that you meant pin.........may not be the best, but if you know someone with a vise....rubber or cloth insert in the vise.....leaves you two hands to try to get the slide off.....


----------



## RCNY (Oct 26, 2013)

If a good cleaning doesn't solve the problem contact S&W for a return label ,they WILL take care of it


----------

